# Custom 3.5mm to 2.5mm cable For Sennheiser Momentum



## vamdolly

Hi new to the forum loving every thing here so far but I am looking for a custom 3.5mm to 2.5mm cord for Sennheiser Momentum preferably braided or something stronger and better quality then the original. I have see the toxic cables but they don't seem to have one for the Sennheiser Momentum i have contacted them and am waiting for a response. I am in Canada so any site that can ship here is welcomed thanks in advance currency does not matter to much.
  
  
  
  
  
 PS sorry for the bad spelling.


----------



## vamdolly

bump


----------



## Rosso

It's ment for the B&W P5, but is also has the 2.5mm male-male 3.5mm connection like the Momentum has so i think it will fit as well. Braided and in-line remote:
http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/black-sheep-b-and-w-p5-replacement-braided-lead-inc-mic-1.2-metre.html


----------



## Hobgoblinpie

rosso said:


> It's ment for the B&W P5, but is also has the 2.5mm male-male 3.5mm connection like the Momentum has so i think it will fit as well. Braided and in-line remote:
> http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/black-sheep-b-and-w-p5-replacement-braided-lead-inc-mic-1.2-metre.html


 
  
 I have the on-ears, and not the over-ear momentums, but I'm pretty sure the over-ears use the same locking mechanism, which means that custom cables are quite hard to come by (and also that the ones linked to may not fit).
  
 I'm also looking for custom cables for the momentums, and it has been a fruitless search unfortunately.


----------



## Rosso

hobgoblinpie said:


> I have the on-ears, and not the over-ear momentums, but I'm pretty sure the over-ears use the same locking mechanism, which means that custom cables are quite hard to come by (and also that the ones linked to may not fit).
> 
> I'm also looking for custom cables for the momentums, and it has been a fruitless search unfortunately.


 
 I use a Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro and just did a detachable cable mod on them. I'm also in a search for new cables and this one came across.
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Replacement-cable-with-Remote-Mic-connect-iphone-to-Sennheiser-HD598-HD558-HD518-/261280639444
  
 I'm thinking of buying one of these and replace the plug with locking mechanism for a 3.5mm jack since i don't need the mechanism and 2.5mm jack. Also it's a nice looking one (i think  )


----------



## vamdolly

Well i did find this http://www.amazon.com/Replacement-upgrade-Sennheiser-Momentum-Headphone/dp/B00H7UNVUM/ref=pd_sim_sbs_e_5
 but they only had 2 left and stock out by the time i got to the bank to add money.
  
 Thanks for the links helpfully ill keep looking a bit more before finally deciding.


----------



## robert123wr

I heard some people reform their headphone adapter.


----------



## squallkiercosa

I bought a similar cable and trim the head a bit (have a look http://www.head-fi.org/g/i/997735/a/833911/sennheiser-momentum-appreciation-thread/sort/display_order/ ). For some unknown reason (presume copyright infringement or stopped working until new year) The seller made their posts not available but you can still get at least the hd558 silver plated cables for less than 50$, try contacting him through ebay and ask for a cable with the momentum plug. Keep us posted 

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/310813928678
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/200999655129


----------



## squallkiercosa

The cable is available again

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Silver-Plated-DIY-Audio-upgrade-Cable-For-Sennheiser-Momentum-Headphone-Earphone-/281224828374?pt=US_MP3_Player_Cables_Adapters&var=&hash=item417a4e55d6
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Replacement-Audio-upgrade-Cable-For-Sennheiser-Momentum-On-Ear-Headphone-/281217345485?pt=US_MP3_Player_Cables_Adapters&var=&hash=item4179dc27cd


----------



## vamdolly

Thanks squallkiercosa looks good as much as i like the braided ones that silver one looks great just going to give it another 2 days to see if toxic reply's i know they are heavily worked but defiantly getting that if no reply.


----------



## lavricables

if it's still relevant, here is the link to a pure silver one.


----------



## vamdolly

Thank you lavricables still look probably going to perches from toxic kinda expensive thought so gota save but for the time being that isnt a bad price i mite pick it up.


----------



## Mister R

Hi vamdolly. Did you go ahead and upgrade your cable? Interested to know as I have a pair of momentum over ears and find they only produce good quality sound when connected via my extension cable when the connector is only half way in. Would the upgraded cable be better sited connection wise to an extension cable from the amp? 

Thanks!
Iain


----------



## Dill

Frank at the inimitable Toxic Cables does one!!! Send him an email.


----------

